# How to make a bridge on wireless about kvm?

## Crazy_Jerry

I used kvm on my laptop. And I installed virtual system . I wanna let my virtual system network on the bridge . now i only can use eth0 to br0 bridge but wireless cannot .

How to let bridge on wireless ?

----------

## Crazy_Jerry

 *Crazy_Jerry wrote:*   

> I used kvm on my laptop. And I installed virtual system . I wanna let my virtual system network on the bridge . now i only can use eth0 to br0 bridge but wireless cannot .
> 
> How to let bridge on wireless ?

 

When I star br0.show me the error message

can't add wlan0 to bridge br0: Operation not supported 

ERROR: cannot start hostapd as net.br0 could not start

----------

## Hu

Since you already removed this from the unanswered posts list, I will respond, although this may not be particularly helpful.  Some wireless cards do not support bridge mode.  If you provide us with information about the specific wireless card you are using, we can help you check whether yours has this problem.

----------

## Crazy_Jerry

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Since you already removed this from the unanswered posts list, I will respond, although this may not be particularly helpful.  Some wireless cards do not support bridge mode.  If you provide us with information about the specific wireless card you are using, we can help you check whether yours has this problem.

 

Thx for raply.

My catd is 

```
03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
```

This is my net file:

```
bridge_br0="wlan0 tap0"

brctl_br0=( "setfd 0" "sethello 0" "stp off" )

rc_need_br0="net.wlan0 net.tap0 "

config_br0=("dhcp")

config_wlan0=("null")

config_tap0=("null")

tuntap_tap0="tap"

tunctl_tap0="-u cj"

mac_tap0="52:54:00:12:12:01"

```

Other message :

```
[cj@localhost 08:56 ~ ]$ sudo rc-service net.br0 start

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

 * WARNING: net.br0 is scheduled to start when net.wlan0 has started

```

----------

